
How do you tackle fear? - hekocelsius
How do you drown your fears?
======
jammygit
I think you need to do things that build your self efficacy. If you start with
small wins, larger things will not be as intimidating.

~~~
hekocelsius
Thanks

------
cloudking
(F)alse (E)vidence (A)ppearing (R)eal

~~~
hekocelsius
Most of the time,it's as real as day.

~~~
cloudking
If that's what you believe, I'd argue the opposite. Most of the time people
fear things that haven't happened yet. Give us an example of your fear?

